# WoodLine Wood Gear Clock



## Tom in indy (Oct 29, 2009)

I am getting ready to make the Wood Gear Clock from Wood Line (one of the reasons I was looking for my drill chuck).
The plywood in the wood pack is Walnut.
Some of the gears and arbors are turned or routed from Hardwood.
I would like to use wood that will stand out but not overpower the walnut.
I have thought about Bloodwood, Purple heart, Canary wood but not sure.
any ideas or suggestions?

thanks
tom


----------



## p3auul (Jan 3, 2012)

Hard or soft Maple would contrast very nicely with Walnut.
Paul


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Reddish woods like Brazilian cherry also make a nice subdued accent against walnut. Yellow heart is easy to work with and should be less than canary wood.


----------

